# if J30 chassis is 3rd gen, why is the car J30 bigger?



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

so someone enlighten me on this. how can the 3rd gen have the J30 chassis when the actual infiniti J30 is bigger and phatter all-around in every way?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Its the under-carriage that is the same, no the body parts.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Totally two different cars. The 3rd gen Maxima has the J30 chassis code. Their were no J30 Infinitis till 1995. The 4th gen and later Maxina (A32, A33, A34 chassis codes) and J30 Infiniti’s are twins separated a birth


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

makomeat so far has the clearest explanation i have yet heard for the J30 question. cool.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

*Well I screwed up!*

Confused the I30 and J30 Infiniti. The I30/I35 are upscale versions of the 4th and 5th gen Maxima. The J30 was a front engine rear drive 4 door sedan. Some were calling them “4 door Z’s” because the were based on the z31 or z32 (forget which) chassis stretched out and shared many of the driveline and suspension components.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

the I30/I35 are rebadged Maximas with some different stuff on the outside. They are still front wheel drive and have the same chassis code as the Maximas. The J30 is an entirely different beast. It has no relation to the Maximas whatsoever. The J30 chassis code of the 89-94 Maximas tend to confuse people with the Infiniti J30 *model* name. It's a bit longer and wider than the Maximas, is rear wheel drive, and is powered by an N/A 300zx engine (90-96).

Infiniti J30 chassis code is Y32. It's the same as the Nissan Leopard in Japan. In the Leopard you could get an optional VG30DET. Single turbo version of the 300zx Twin Turbo's engine. Has a smaller intake and a crossover pipe for the turbo. Also has bigger head ports than the VG30DETT. My friend is putting on in his '76 Datsun 280Z. Now i'm getting off topic... :topic:


----------



## bonzelite (Jan 14, 2003)

*let me restate: mtcookson has clearest reply yet*

that is great. i never knew any of that. you are way on it, bro. thanks.

another questioin arises: what engine models (you say N/A 300ZX) were available for the J30? did it get the VG30E? DE? VQ30?


----------

